# drivers seat seatbelt cuts across my neck



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

is there some sort of clip i can buy to make the seat belt come out at a different (lower) angle?

Our seat does not adjust up or down only fwd and back.

I am already sitting on a pillow.

Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Subbing!

ETA: I don't think so though.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

My seat belt had something like this one it: seat belt clip. It broke off and I was sad because now it goes up by my neck due to my breast.

I'm going to get a new one because having my seat belt on my neck in a crash doesn't sound nice.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes, there are clips. I don't know if they've been tested for safety, but my mom has had them on her car for years. She needs to get a new one on the passenger side, actually. The old one got taken off for some reason & lost. I'm so tired of spending 2 hours pulling the belt off my neck when we go out to her place.

http://www.dynamic-living.com/produc...belt-adjuster/ is similar to the one my mom has. You can google 'seat belt adjuster' to find others, though.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

They need to make boosters for adults. Or just design cars so the seatbelts can slide down more. My car has like 3 settings for the top point on the seatbelt and I need the one a notch below the lowest setting. And the stupid back seatbelts don't adjust at all. (And if they get pulled all the way out and the ratcheting mechanism kicks in? While they're on my neck?? Euagghhhhh!!!!!)


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Weirdly, I have this problem in the backseat of my car. I never thought it would happen, but sheesh, who WAS that seat designed for (I'm 5'9" tall)? Legroom is very tight for me, and yet I'd need to be another 2-3" tall for the belt to sit comfortably. I may have to get one of those clippy things.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Our front seat belts are adjustable... but like the pp said... I'm nearly 6' tall and the LOWEST setting is just barely low enough for me. I think even DH who is 6'5" doesn't use the very top setting. Bizarre.


----------



## mommabear207 (Nov 19, 2007)

i had this problem too but then i saw that my car actually allows you to move the seatbelt -where it attaches to the car "wall"- up and down. i have to have it all the way down. most cars i've been in have this, theres usually a little button to hold down while moving it so it can lock in place. hopefully you cars do this too other than that the only thing that has worked for me is using a pillow.


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

wow! that is awesome! thanks!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

You can use the strap from a backless booster.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
You can use the strap from a backless booster.

How would this work? I too am constantly pulling my seatbelt off my neck. I have it on the lowest setting, but it still creeps up to lie across my neck. I feel like I would be decapitated in a high speed crash, and would love to find a solution.

The seatbelt adjuster above looks quite dangerous to me. It looks like it is just a piece of plastic that wouldn't hold in a crash. I would think if the plastic clip failed, it would leave the belt way too loose.

Why don't car manufacturers make seatbelts MUCH more adjustable???


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
How would this work? I too am constantly pulling my seatbelt off my neck. I have it on the lowest setting, but it still creeps up to lie across my neck. I feel like I would be decapitated in a high speed crash, and would love to find a solution.

The seatbelt adjuster above looks quite dangerous to me. It looks like it is just a piece of plastic that wouldn't hold in a crash. I would think if the plastic clip failed, it would leave the belt way too loose.

Why don't car manufacturers make seatbelts MUCH more adjustable???

I would never use that clip either. You are correct, way too much slack. Let me see if I can find a picture of a booster with the clip in use to show what I mean.

ETA:
Here is a picture of a child using one.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Problem is that that clip is attached to the backless booster.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I would never use that clip either. You are correct, way too much slack. Let me see if I can find a picture of a booster with the clip in use to show what I mean.

ETA:
Here is a picture of a child using one.

Ah, that looks exactly like what I need. How does it work? Can you only get one with a backless booster, or can you buy them separately? Is it attached to the seat somehow? How does it work in a crash?

Thanks so much for that pic!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear* 
Problem is that that clip is attached to the backless booster.

They come off.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Ah, that looks exactly like what I need. How does it work? Can you only get one with a backless booster, or can you buy them separately? Is it attached to the seat somehow? How does it work in a crash?

Thanks so much for that pic!

It's adjustable and just pulls the belt down off the neck. Different boosters have different kinds of clips, but I know someone who used the clip from a Turbo booster. I'm not sure how she attached the bottom part, but it worked for her.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

So, does anyone know if you can buy them without the booster seat, or how they work? I would so love to not have a seatbelt across my neck every time I drive. It is great that it is adjustable. I would think that it has to attach to something else in order to pull the belt off your neck, otherwise, it is just a clip on a belt that kind of just sits there.

Maybe I am just being a bit of a dope here, but I really don't get it.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Maybe I am just being a bit of a dope here, but I really don't get it.

Lol, here are some more pictures. You definitely have to attach the bottom part to something.

This is the one I'm most familiar with since our coalition gives these boosters out.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Pumpkin_Pie;12299301The seatbelt adjuster above looks quite dangerous to me. It looks like it is just a piece of plastic that wouldn't hold in a crash. I would think if the plastic clip failed said:


> The one I posted? There really isn't much, if any slack at all, unless you want there to be. The ones my mom has, you slide them along the lap belt, so you have it so it just barely pulls it off your neck & there's pretty much no slack, or you can have it so there's more, depending on where on your lap you slide it to.


----------

